# Pelican kayak for sale



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

I am selling a pelican sit ontop kayak for $350 firm. 
has few scrapes but nothing deep 
selling kayak but itself.

Email, [email protected]
txt or call. 850-596-1012


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

pics


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is that a castaway 116?


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

yes


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

you still have it for sale? PM me please


----------

